# Proof of Pax rating retaliation



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

I feel sorry for whoever got the author of this post as their passenger http://onemileatatime.boardingarea.com/2017/05/09/what-to-rate-uber-driver/

Not sure how reliable the link is but wow, what a sense of entitlement!


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

That whole situation really sucks. I have given rides to college students and have overheard one of them say that they give a 1 star rating on every Uber driver no matter how well the trip goes. She thinks its funny. Fortunately, she wasnt the one that requested my trip that night. And the people that dont ever tip Uber drivers because they dont like how Uber does the rating and tip system.....well they arent hurting Uber by not tipping.....theyre hurting no one but the driver. Ive gotten to where I wont go into the college to pick up students at UNCW. Short trips......bad ratings.....and no tips. They can walk to the bars.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Did you read the comments after the article? What a bunch of assholes. It just confirms what we already know: pax are entitled, obnoxious, cheap-as-hell idiots who are absolutely clueless about how hard it is to actually make money while driving their foolish asses around.

What a bad of dicks.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

No one is qualified to rate, and No one is to take advantage of the ill-conceived rating in rideshares.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Didn't Uber say they were going to change it so that bad ratings from passengers who consistently rate low won't be factored in anymore?


----------

